# Need for Speed Underground 2 auf Win7 Pro



## Hackenporsche (5. März 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben uns NFS UG2 gekauft und auf dem Rechner meiner Frau (Win7 Home Premium) installiert. Läuft prima.
Weil der Rechner meiner Frau im Wohnzimmer steht und das Gezocke dort stört wollten wir NFS jetzt auf meinem PC (Win/ Pro) installieren aber nach der Installation kommt eine Meldung "speed2.exe funktioniert nicht mehr". Außerdem:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    speed2.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    0.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    4179f56d
  Fehlermodulname:    speed2.exe
  Fehlermodulversion:    0.0.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    4179f56d
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:    001d23c0
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    76e8
  Zusatzinformation 2:    76e84168b4e253b672db6c20658a9001
  Zusatzinformation 3:    68d7
  Zusatzinformation 4:    68d728b38c323378bf218a4e2af7cbbf

Jemand ne Idee was ich tun kann, um NFS auf meinem Rechner zum Laufen zu bekommen? Der wesentliche Unterscheid zwischen dem Rechner meiner Frau und meinem: Bei mir Win7Pro statt Win7Home (beide 64-Bit), bei mir 4x3Ghz Athlon II statt 2x2.7, bei mir 2x4GBRam CL7 statt 2x2GB und bei mir 80GB-SSD-Systemplatte statt 200GB-System-HDD.

Viele Grüße und danke

Hackenporsche

Ach so... Wo liegt denn auf dem vorherigen PC die Spielstandsdatei damit wir die, wenn es denn mal laufen sollte, gleichrüberkopieren können?


----------



## Marco H (6. März 2011)

Hallo

Schon den Kompatibilitätsmodus probiert? Rechtsklick auf die speed2.exe und eigenschaften. Klingt blöde, aber wenns auf einem so Läuft muss es auf dem anderen nicht zwangsläufig auch ohne laufen. Am besten natürlich WinXP auswählen.

Und die Spielstände sollten im Benutzer ordner liegen. Wenn nicht musst du wohl versteckte Dateien Sichtbar machen unter "Organisieren -> Ordner- und Suchoptionen" und dann in dem neu Sichtbaren Ordner (im benutzer Ordner) AppData/Local/* nachschauen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. März 2011)

Habs noch mal rausgekrammt und selber installiert (Win7 64 Ultimate) und stiess auf das gleiche Problem.
Bring das Spiel mal auf die aktuellste Version 1.2.
Danach das Spiel einfach als Administrator starten, dann läufts.

Es hilft auch, den Ordner mit den Videos umzubenennen, dann werden sie zwar nicht mehr angezeigt, aber das Spiel läuft.
Bin jetzt selber wieder im UG2-Fieber, wie schon damals , allerdings stürzt das Spiel gerne mal so jedes 15 bis 20 Rennen ab.

Leider läuft das Spiel nicht im Widescreen mit 1680x1050, Auflösung wird nicht unterstützt, aber mit ein wenig googlen findet man nen Patch, der die Auflösung ermöglicht, allerdings nur mit einer gecrackten Version der EXE.

Allerdings sieht das Spiel in der Widescreen-Auflösung immernoch verdammt gut aus, wenn man bedenkt, wie alt es ist.


----------



## Own3r (19. März 2011)

Bei mir lief das Spiel, wenn ich es erstens gepatched und zweitens im Kompabilitätsmodus "Windows 95" laufengelassen habe. Dies war jedoch noch unter Vista, aber Win7 ist ja so ähnlich .


----------



## Scorpio78 (20. März 2011)

Ja, Win7 und Vista sind sehr ähnlich (Benutzerrechteverwaltung, bei Win7 aber nicht so aggressiv), aber die Spieleunterstützung ist schon was besser unter Win7.
Hab alle Modi des Kompatiblitätsmodus probiert, aber es schmiert halt immer nach 15-20 Rennen ab, ohne Fehlermeldung, Selbst mit deaktivierter Datenausführungsverhinderung.
Auf meinem Uralt-XP mit Servicapack 3 rennt es ohne Mucken.


----------

